# Lucid Dreaming > General Lucid Discussion >  >  Lucid Dreaming with your eyes open (my experience)

## EclecticElectric

I did it a few nights ago during a mid-day nap.  I was having a lucid dream and I noticed these 3 drawings that I had in my room in real life.  I noticed a few other things that were in my room as well, and my arms.  I had a weird (and amazing) sensation of being awake and asleep at the same time, being able to change certain aspects of the lucid dream but not others.  I wasn't certain what was happening, but I remember wishing that I could remain in this way forever.  I didn't know at the time that my eyes were in fact open, but I remember being able to change certain parts of the dream, but not others (thinking back, I was able to change around the scenery in my dream most likely because my walls in my room are white and thus easy to change.  I couldn't change things that stuck out more like my backpack or my drawings).  I definitely knew at the time that this wasn't like any lucid dream I have had before, because certain things looked SO real, and the feeling was just overall different as I had some sense of external stimuli. 

I remember moving my head a bit, and feeling the strange sense of that external stimulus in your inner ear that comes with spinning around.  It was quite invigorating!  To my surprise I woke up a bit later sitting up with my eyes open!

Has anyone else had a similar experience?

----------


## Raetin

Isn't that kind of like hallucinating, like during Sleep Paralysis?

----------


## Hukif

I can wake up half my body from within a lucid and observe the dream with one eye and waking with another, but it doesn't sounds at all like what you experienced.

----------


## nina

> I can wake up half my body from within a lucid and observe the dream with one eye and waking with another, but it doesn't sounds at all like what you experienced.



Likewise, except I don't wake up half my body, but I can open and close my eyes and seamlessly go back and forth from experiencing the lucid dream to viewing the real world and both at the same time with each eye. I've never read anywhere that it is a requirement for the eyes to be closed to experience hypnagogia or even dream? I think the main thing is just a lack of sensory input, so staring at a white wall could be similar. I can't imagine it would be very good for your eyes though, since you won't have a blink reflex to wet/cleanse them.

----------


## Pandabear

And it isn't a FA or a OBE?  :smiley:  I don't know.
I have to agree with the others.  :smiley:

----------


## Ctharlhie

Somewhat related, but this reminds me of the Ganzfeld experiment - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia where researchers put half a ping pong ball on each eye while shining a red light at the eyes and put headphones playing continuous white noise on participants and the sensory deprivation produced intense hypnaogia.

----------


## Robot_Butler

This happens to me sometimes.  I will be sleeping on my side, with one eye held closed by my fluffy pillow, and the other eye open.  It looks like the dream is overlapping with reality.  It will be superimposed directly on my vision.

----------


## CommanderJ

yea I have had that since 5th grade but I could move. I think they tire me out? I will be interacting with stuff around me like my pillow but I would be dreaming of taking money from a customer but not reaching. I have gotten pretty used to doing this for 10 minutes then I realize whats happening and I try to go back to sleep.

----------

